# Gesichter morphen lassen



## soul710 (14. Juni 2002)

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich Gesichter (JPGs) ineinander übergehen lassen kann (morphen). Ich mein nicht einfaches überblendet/faden sondern richtiges morphen. Mit welchem Programm kann man sowas machen ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Juni 2002)

Hast du das nicht schon einmal gefragt?


----------



## goela (14. Juni 2002)

Ich hatte mal ein Programm gehabt, dass dies gemacht hat was Du beschreibst! Weiss aber leider nicht mehr wie es heisst.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich Dich mit ein paar Links vertrösten muss!

Morph Man 1.1
http://www.freewarepage.de/download/128.shtml

Weitere Versionen von Morph Man 3.0 und 2000
http://www.stoik.com


----------

